# April Photography Thread



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to start the April photography thread, just because I can.


----------



## tiki (Apr 1, 2009)

Ooohhh nice  I can see ghost hands.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2009)

tiki said:


> Ooohhh nice  I can see ghost hands.



oh yeah....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2009)

Great stuff teuchter ...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2009)

tiki said:


> Ooohhh nice  I can see ghost hands.



Perhaps I should have put it on the ugly mug thread.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Perhaps I should have put it on the ugly mug thread.



You should have sent it to the ghost investigator people.

very cool pic.


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 5, 2009)

Grilled with the in-law's yesterday and had a walkabout.


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 5, 2009)

And these too.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## alef (Apr 5, 2009)

Stowpirate, that shot of the tree is remarkable. Very scary. Like something out of Doctor Who.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 6, 2009)

My girl. 






It's weird; she's only 3 and a bit, but in this picture I can almost see what she'll look like when she's grown up.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Apr 6, 2009)

first shot of the month


----------



## Grog (Apr 6, 2009)

*Tigermoth*


----------



## tiki (Apr 7, 2009)

I took both of these yesterday. The second one I put in the favourite photos thread as well.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 7, 2009)

Atmospherica first paid gig at local youth club, they got £10 each!


----------



## Padcore (Apr 7, 2009)

Woohoo!  I have one to add.

Shot today as part of a project -


----------



## Padcore (Apr 7, 2009)

tiki said:


> I took both of these yesterday. The second one I put in the favourite photos thread as well.



Ohh I love the first one!  The eyes on the T-shirt make it.


----------



## Padcore (Apr 7, 2009)

One More;





Just wish I knew of a sharply dressed youngish black guy who could stand outside!  Anyone know any in Edinburgh willing to get up at 6am for a shoot here let me know! (too dangerous at night!)


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing special I know, but I quite like this one I took today:





Spot the ball competition?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 8, 2009)

*some from today*


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 8, 2009)

*some more from today*


----------



## kerb (Apr 9, 2009)

Converted to B&W 





A is for...


----------



## Padcore (Apr 9, 2009)

A couple I took today as part of my continuing project -


----------



## big eejit (Apr 9, 2009)

Bristol graf has been in the news a bit recently. Here's some that hasn't:


----------



## Rikbikboo (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's my first attempt






http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k188/rikbikboo/panarama007.jpg

anyone know where ths is?  i think i gave it away already...

and  

thanks
below


----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^ Nice.


----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## ethel (Apr 10, 2009)

i love poladroid


----------



## ethel (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Blagsta (Apr 11, 2009)

*some more from the other day*


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Apr 11, 2009)

That second one made me laugh!  He's just like, "Yo what ewe looking at bitch?"


----------



## Dreadwear (Apr 11, 2009)

Black Cabs just outside where I work.







Surreal Window, in one of the meeting rooms where I work.







The stairs I am glad I don't have to climb to get to work.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 11, 2009)

Atmospherica & Hookers Green playing at Riverside Club Stowmarket. Used C41 B&W process film - I made the fatal mistake of using zoom with flash!!


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 11, 2009)

Springtime.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2009)

The view from the end of my girlfriends drive


----------



## big eejit (Apr 11, 2009)

Who's your gf? The Duchess of Northumberland?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2009)

Not quite, her parents just have a smallholding in the middle of nowhere that's surrounded by forestry land.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Apr 13, 2009)

Another very early morning shot.  Would not like to be out there with  my camera gear at night! :-D


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Surreal Window, in one of the meeting rooms where I work.



I like that one. Kind of otherworldly.


----------



## Padcore (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a snap shot I took the other morning, obviously I would have preferred a more dramatic skyline for the dark, but, hey ho.  Not what I went out to shoot, but thought I would put it here anyway as I like the sun!


----------



## Grog (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## tiki (Apr 15, 2009)

I really like this. My lungs are tightening just looking at it though.


----------



## derf (Apr 15, 2009)

The fag butts are filthy but it's a cracking photo.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

i quite like this as it happens.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Grog (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 16, 2009)

JUSTICE FOR THE 96 KILLED 15 4 1989


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 16, 2009)

Taken on £3 car boot Praktica BC1 SLR fitted with the mediocre Prakticar 50mm f1.8!


----------



## fubert (Apr 16, 2009)

Rusty..


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2009)

I've a whole heap pf photos that ive not been able to add due to not being able to afford to renew my pbase account. Anyhow, here's a few new ones, i cant afford to eat now, but at least i have another years membership 






















All taken from here


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure if anyone can post pics but here goes, delete them if I am not allowed.

edit...they are too big, will resize


----------



## pogofish (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes -  anyone can post here.


----------



## girasol (Apr 17, 2009)

This started flowering in our garden in last couple of weeks:


----------



## Otters (Apr 17, 2009)

A photography thread? Why have I never noticed this before? Here are a couple I took with my pinhole camera and some 15 year old film (although I didn't know it was 15 years old when I loaded it)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







E2A Well that didn't work did it? What am I doing wrong I wonder?


----------



## pogofish (Apr 17, 2009)

From Flickr, click on "All Sizes, then use the last URL under the image you want to post - "Grab the photo's URL:"  within the image tags.


----------



## Otters (Apr 17, 2009)

Voila!


----------



## Padcore (Apr 17, 2009)

Up high in the hills near my folks house there is an old abandoned reservoir that used to be used for the local textile mills.  It stopped being used years and years ago and partly demolished.  It's now just sitting there decomposing and is local tradition to go and daub your name on the walls.

I went up yesterday;




There it is.  It's very spooky when you are up there as all the sounds echo.  My shutter firing was scary inside! 





Inside the crumbling box





The wall, dividing ruins and hillside.





I found a big pot of paint that some tossers didn't take off the hills with them (I HATE MESS IN THE HILLS!).  So I daubed my political beliefs on a wall so it's now the first thing you see when you come over the hill!


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 17, 2009)

Padcore said:


> I found a big pot of paint that some tossers didn't take off the hills with them (I HATE MESS IN THE HILLS!).  So I daubed my political beliefs on a wall so it's now the first thing you see when you come over the hill!



Fantastic location. If Scotland breaks free of the UK I want to move their ASAP


----------



## liberty (Apr 17, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I've a whole heap pf photos that ive not been able to add due to not being able to afford to renew my pbase account. Anyhow, here's a few new ones, i cant afford to eat now, but at least i have another years membership













I really like this one


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks. The Dales are gorgeous though, makes it easy to point and click.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 18, 2009)

Three from underclassrising.net


----------



## big eejit (Apr 18, 2009)

A kid watches as mini aliens land on the beach at Weston-super-Mare.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 18, 2009)

Taken with a  £2 car boot sale Mamiya Rank rangefinder camera


----------



## Robstarr (Apr 19, 2009)

_'This is a local train'_

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/84/221917952_005140c276.jpg?v=0


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 19, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Taken with a  £2 car boot sale Mamiya Rank rangefinder camera



Fuck you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## kerb (Apr 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> A kid watches as mini aliens land on the beach at Weston-super-Mare.




I like that a lot. Great shot.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck you.




Nowadays I refuse to pay more than £5 for any film  camera. At car boot sales you just have to convince the seller that in this digital age, film cameras are  land fill fodder and offer them stupid money. I have seen a mint Pentax K1000  SLR going for £26 three weeks ago, on Saturday the seller had reduced it to £16 and next week I am, going to offer him £3 and see what happens


----------



## kerb (Apr 20, 2009)

I took this on Fri evening and spent the past couple of nights doing some slight editing. Played around with some dodging and burning for the first time but if I print it then i'd probably need some more.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 20, 2009)

Drew up at the bus stop while I was waiting.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Drew up at the bus stop while I was waiting.



I'd like to see a race between that and the popemobile (with pope in).


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 21, 2009)

kerb said:


> I took this on Fri evening and spent the past couple of nights doing some slight editing. Played around with some dodging and burning for the first time but if I print it then i'd probably need some more.



Nice photograph. If you print it you will have to lighten it a tad otherwise you will lose some dark detail.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 21, 2009)

Mud monster!






Taken with film using a crap Praktica BC1 SLR


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to see a race between that and the popemobile (with pope in).



I'm sure we would all like to see that.  




teuchter said:


>




   Nice sofa. 




She looks a bit wary.  I hope you have been treating her well and not trying to suffocate her in laundry baskets. 





Stowpirate:  I like your framing for that tree pic.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I'm sure we would all like to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sofa was not my choice. We were given it for free by a "rich person".


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 21, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The sofa was not my choice. We were given it for free by a "rich person".



We got ours from a charity shop, so it is previously owned by a "rich person" 

The cat looks as if it is playing Peek-a-boo


----------



## kerb (Apr 21, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Nice photograph. If you print it you will have to lighten it a tad otherwise you will lose some dark detail.



thanks stowpirate. 

does the screen make photos look darker does it? Never print my photos so dont know about prints at all


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 21, 2009)

kerb said:


> thanks stowpirate.
> 
> does the screen make photos look darker does it? Never print my photos so dont know about prints at all



Depend on if it is a CRT or LCD/TFT?  CRT monitor tend to be a tad darker. I find I have to lighten my photos  tad before printing.


----------



## kerb (Apr 21, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Depend on if it is a CRT or LCD/TFT?  CRT monitor tend to be a tad darker. I find I have to lighten my photos  tad before printing.



I use CRT as well. 

Cheers for the tip


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2009)

obligatory spring blossoms


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like the 1950s technicolor look you give your photos, VP.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I really like the 1950s technicolor look you give your photos, VP.



That's a polaroid, innit.

Thanking you very much, may you not get canceraids


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

as in instant pics?  

I think I've got one of them kicking around. 

I'm sure I never got owt like that from it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> as in instant pics?
> 
> I think I've got one of them kicking around.
> 
> I'm sure I never got owt like that from it.



It's because I'm special.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's because I'm special.



True.


----------



## kerb (Apr 21, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's because I'm special.



what type of polaroid do you use "special" one?

is it similar to the type I just bought? See thread in cameras and gear


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2009)

kerb said:


> what type of polaroid do you use "special" one?
> 
> is it similar to the type I just bought? See thread in cameras and gear



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9033856&postcount=26

Film I use these days is either SX-70 Blend or normal 600 with a Blend filter fitted. I used to use the proper SX-70 TZ film but it ran out.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9033856&postcount=26
> 
> Film I use these days is either SX-70 Blend or normal 600 with a Blend filter fitted. I used to use the proper SX-70 TZ film but it ran out.



Proper retro.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking through the specs...












((((speccy people who have been harassed by my camera))))


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2009)

Atempting to shot the cherry blossom:


----------



## kerb (Apr 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Proper retro.



Yep thats proper cool


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

it was so sunny, the cat started melting into the wall


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd shoot nothing but polaroid if I could afford it.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 21, 2009)

Really like that Newcastle shot, refused. Any more on flickr?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/


----------



## tiki (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Dreadwear (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Apr 22, 2009)

Some more, continuation of my work in progress....





this dick walked right infront of me, as it transpires he MAKES the image for me.  I'm very happy with this one. (first one I've been happy with straight away, as soon as you've hit the shutter for AGES!)





Beachy





Docks


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 22, 2009)

Butterfly (linked for big!)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2009)

curvy budding leafy twiggy branches


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2009)

edit: nevermind, I am an idiot.


----------



## ethel (Apr 22, 2009)

just got my first ever photo credit: http://www.clashmusic.com/feature/homegame-2009-the-clash-review


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 22, 2009)

Taken with an Olympus XA3


----------



## e19896 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Specials Sheffield Station


----------



## Padcore (Apr 23, 2009)

Todays effort





"Strange Campsite"


----------



## big eejit (Apr 23, 2009)

Just needs "Wish you were here" top left to make a great postcard.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 24, 2009)

red tree type thing


----------



## tiki (Apr 24, 2009)

Abandoned Trainers


----------



## big eejit (Apr 24, 2009)

That's brilliant tiki. Love it.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 24, 2009)

Took this one earlier this evening.

Might be crap really, I dunno, but it kinda captured something or other for me


----------



## big eejit (Apr 24, 2009)

Mot crap at all. Great pic.


----------



## tiki (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks big eejit, and bluesquarething, it isn't crap


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 25, 2009)

I just wasn't sure - thanks chaps.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 25, 2009)

springsprungblossomscliché


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 25, 2009)

Being Brian Sewell I like to think your use of the centre tags reflects your composition of that photo, boskle.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 25, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Being Brian Sewell I like to think your use of the centre tags reflects your composition of that photo, boskle.



every picture counts, kitteh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 25, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> every picture counts, kitteh.



 Explainayvouz


----------



## clicker (Apr 25, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> curvy budding leafy twiggy branches



I love the colours on this.....


----------



## pogofish (Apr 25, 2009)

Baaaa!






Less than 30 minute old lambs.






And a £3000 sheepdog called Dave:


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 26, 2009)

pogofish said:


> And a £3000 sheepdog called Dave:



I want that dog!  Fantastic photo and the look on his face says it all. Have you tried twisting the curves in photo editing software to boost the dark areas a tad or is it just my old car boot sale CRT monitor? 







Mendlesham skyline  taken with a Mamiya-Rank camera


----------



## fubert (Apr 26, 2009)

Sweeties






Daughter






Buttons


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

through a very british net curtain


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 26, 2009)

vintage paw said:


> through a very british net curtain



*applauds*


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 26, 2009)

tiki said:


> Abandoned Trainers



Love this.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 26, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Have you tried twisting the curves in photo editing software to boost the dark areas a tad or is it just my old car boot sale CRT monitor?



Yes - The original was virtually the same as the tractor cab.

Also with a bit of fill flash:











Tinted glass on three sides didn't help.


----------



## tiki (Apr 27, 2009)

Snapped this at lunch time. Walking past a sandwich shop and took a sneaky pic but he looked around and saw me


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 27, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>



Some hidden message in this image ?


----------



## Robstarr (Apr 27, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>






Good work fella


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 27, 2009)

Marwell Zoo yesterday:


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2009)

Robstarr said:


> Good work fella



Cheers.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>


.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>


i have to say that i love your work. big time


----------



## lobster (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 29, 2009)

A few pics from the London Marathon 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/109421398


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 30, 2009)

From test film I put through a £2 car boot sale Zenit 122 SLR. I overdeveloped the film a tad!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 1, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Some hidden message in this image ?



the death of love, innit


----------

